#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  **ON SALE at MACYS**

## MacysCameraShop

Christmas comes early with Canon!  :Smiley:  Buy them at MACYS Banilad and APM Mall Branches  :Smiley: 

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

SALE ALERT: For every one time purchase of 25pcs Canon KP-108, get a Canon Selphy CP910 for FREE  :Smiley:  Buy your Canon KP-108 at MACYS Banilad or APM Mall Branches  :Smiley: 

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*


*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

SALE ALERT: Veho Muvi Products now on SALE - LESS 20%!  :Smiley:  One of the reliable Action Cameras out there  :Smiley:  Get them from MACYS Banilad or APM Mall Branches  :Smiley: 

Veho MUVI NPNG - P12990 (now on SALE - LESS 20%)
Veho MUVI Atom - P6490 (now on SALE - LESS 20%)
Veho SAEM S6 Universal Underwater Phone Case - P1990 (now on SALE - LESS 20%)

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*


*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

SALE ALERT: Nikon COOLPIX AW100 (Black, Blue, Camouflage, Orange)- P7,590  :Smiley:  only  Until supply lasts  :Smiley:  only at MACYS Banilad or APM Mall Branches  :Smiley: 

Veho MUVI NPNG - P12990 (now on SALE - LESS 20%)
Veho MUVI Atom - P6490 (now on SALE - LESS 20%)
Veho SAEM S6 Universal Underwater Phone Case - P1990 (now on SALE - LESS 20%)

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*


*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------

